# μυθιστορία & romance



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2008)

Ξέρει κανείς την ιστορία της "μυθιστορίας", πως δηλ., πότε και από ποιόν συνδέθηκε με τα μεσαιωνικά "ρομάντζα"; 

Το έχω διαβάσει το αντίστοιχο άρθρο της Wikipedia, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω πολύ διαφωτιστικό όσον αφορά την σύνδεση του μεσαιωνικού roman με την μυθιστορία.



Thanks.


----------



## antongoun (Aug 26, 2019)

«Εις ημάς δε, φίλε μου Αλέξανδρε, τους Γραικούς, επειδή όνομα ακόμη δεν έλαβον τα τοιαύτα, ουδ’ είναι δίκαιον να δώσωμεν την βάρβαρον ονομασίαν του Ρωμανού εις είδος συγγράμματος, το οποίον έλαβον οι Ευρωπαίοι από τους Έλληνας, ή καν εγνώρισαν μετ’ εκείνους, μένει να εύρωμεν όνομα κατάλληλον εις αυτό, τώρα μάλιστα, όταν η αρχομένη της Ελλάδος αναγέννησις επαγγέλλεται και τοιαύτα (είθε μόνον μη γραμμένα από μαινομένους!), καθώς και παντός άλλου είδους συγγράμματα. Από τους ομογενείς φιλολόγους τινες μετέφρασαν την λέξιν Romanzo διά διπλής λέξεως «Πλασματικόν ιστόρημα», ήτις εξηγεί μεν ικανώς την φύσιν του πράγματος, αλλά παραβαίνει τους κανόνας της ονοματοθετικής τέχνης, οι οποίοι ούτε μέρος ορισμού συγχωρούν να μεταβάλλεται εις όνομα, ούτε διά πολλών λέξεων να ονομάζεται ό,τι δύναται να εκφρασθή συντομώτερον• *τοιούτον όνομα σύντομον και κατάλληλον κρίνω το ΜΥΘΙΣΤΟΡΊΑ, το οποίον όχι μόνον εναργώς σημαίνει την φύσιν του πράγματος, αλλ’ είναι και μία μόνη λέξις, αν και σύνθετος, και προς τούτοις Ελληνικωτάτη,* αν και οι πρώτως μεταχειρισθέντες αυτήν ήσαν Ρωμαίοι, και την μετεχειρίσθησαν εις σημασίαν, όχι του κυρίως λεγομένου Ρωμανού συγγράμματος, αλλ’ Ιστορίας, ή Βιογραφίας πραγματικής, μεμιγμένης όμως με ψευδή, ή τουλάχιστον με ιστορίας ανάξια διηγήματα. Αφίνοντες λοιπόν το αλλόφυλον όνομα, καιρός είναι να λαλήσωμεν περί των Ελληνικών μυθιστοριογράφων».


Αδαμάντιος Κοραής, «Τα εις την έκδοσιν [1804] των _Αιθιοπικών_ του Ηλιοδώρου προλεγόμενα»

Πολύ χάρηκα που βρήκα αυτή την μοναχή ερώτηση εδώ, γιατί το διάβασα χτες, από την "Ανθολογία της Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνικής Κριτικής" του Γ. Αράγη, Σοκόλης 2019, και συγκινήθηκα που βρήκα έναν λεξιλόγο το 1804. :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2019)

Μπράβο antongoun. Εκτός από την ακριβέστατη απάντηση και εκτός από την οφειλόμενη τιμή στη σκιά του πρώτου Λεξιλόγου, έσπασες και το ρεκόρ της καθυστερημένης απάντησης: έντεκα χρόνια!


----------



## antongoun (Aug 28, 2019)

Earion said:


> Μπράβο antongoun. Εκτός από την ακριβέστατη απάντηση και εκτός από την οφειλόμενη τιμή στη σκιά του πρώτου Λεξιλόγου, έσπασες και το ρεκόρ της καθυστερημένης απάντησης: έντεκα χρόνια!



:laugh::laugh:

Έτσι, να είναι η Λεξιλογία το αντίθετο του Μουσείου. :)


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 3, 2019)

antongoun said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Έτσι, να είναι η Λεξιλογία το αντίθετο του Μουσείου. :)



Εξαιρετική η απάντησή σου, αγαπητή, όμως για τα Μουσεία πιστεύω πως κάποια πράγματα σου διαφεύγουν και οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αναθεωρήσεις, για το δικό σου όφελος βεβαίως, όχι για λόγους... τιμής! 

Σχετικοί σύνδεσμοι:

https://www.ne-mo.org/reading-corner/learning.html

http://www.george-hein.com/downloads/roleMuseumsSocietyForum.pdf

https://exarc.net/issue-2015-2/int/museum-theatre-greece-perspectives-site-interpretation


----------



## antongoun (Sep 4, 2019)

Αν η Λεξιλογία ήταν μουσείο
θα 'χε τα νήματα εκθέματά της
κι _ακίνητα_ θα στόλιζαν
τα παράθυρά της. :)

Αυτό εννοούσα, τίποτα περισσότερο. :)


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 4, 2019)

antongoun said:


> κι _ακίνητα_ θα στόλιζαν


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, antongoun.
Μολαταύτα, ακριβώς σ' αυτό το σημείο αναφερόταν η παρατήρησή μου, δηλαδή στο ότι τα μουσεία αλλάζουν και -πολλά από αυτά- χαρακτηρίζονται στα χρόνια μας από έντονη και πολυποίκιλη _κινητικότητα_. :)


----------

